# Products



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Many thanks for another order delivered safe and securely packaged, wish all internet retailers as good as clean and shiny.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Ibiza, 

Thanks for the feedback it really is appreciated to know that were getting it right! 

Look forward to serving you again soon :thumb:


----------

